# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Coś dziwnego w gardle

## pszczółka

Od dwóch dni czuję jakbym miała cos w gardle. mam problemy z przełknieciem, najgorzej jest podczas jedzenia. Nie jestem pewna, ale jakby to była flegma. Ja jednak nie mam zadnych innych objawów. Co to jest? Kto mi pomoze, co mam robic, bo to naprawde jest uciązliwe i nieprzyjemne  :Frown:

----------


## focus9

To może być flegma np. wywołana przeziębieniem, które dopiero się zaczyna rozwijać. Proponuje zacząć brać witaminę C, inne leki na przeziębienie oraz popłukać gardło sola emska lub roztworem pół na pół wody utlenionej z wodą.

----------

